# who has the oldest co-sleeping child?



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

just wondering, who here has the oldest co-sleeping child? ds is 4 and, i'm tellin ya, i'm ready for him to head on off to his own bed. with a newborn, there just isn't any room in that bed anymore. we try the mat on the floor but he's back in our bed within an hour.

so, who has the oldest consistently co-sleeping kids?


----------



## yequanamama (Aug 30, 2002)

Not me!







Mine's just three.


----------



## Angierae (Aug 17, 2004)

Only three for me!


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I'm sure this isn't old for cosleepers, but we have a 4, a 2 and a new one due soon.... and it will be a long looooong time before anyone moves out.









We did ask dds the other morning, in jest, how we'd fit everyone in once the baby is born. Dd answered quick as a flash, "Oh, there won't be enough room. This baby will have to sleep in a cradle."


----------



## Len (Nov 19, 2001)

5 years 2 months here.....
and nobody is complaining really, we are lucky to have a king size bed so there's enough space.

We were living in a house where it wasn't practical to have him sleep in a different bed/room. But now we've moved and his bedroom would be right next to ours, so when we're ready ($$) to buy him his own bed he may be interested in moving out :LOL


----------



## Gendenwitha (Apr 2, 2002)

Just kicked out our 6 & 7 yo because after a car accident/back injuries it just got too hard. They'll still sometimes crawl into bed with us on the weekend mornings though







and that's great.

They're still in our room in a bunk bed (although they choose to sleep together) and I like having them close by and knowing they're safe.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

My daughter will be 11 in November and she still sleeps with us about 35-40 percent of the time. She enjoys making a bed and sleeping on our floor too


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

3 and 5 here


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

Six years, seven months for us.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

dd 4yrs. I love having her sleep with DH and I though I do feel sad







when dd wants to sleep in the middle so she can be near DH. I feel even worse







when dd wants DH to sleep on the floor (sleeping bags and therma rest). When we talk about moving dd has even mentioned that she wants a room for her and DH, and even their own kitchen (stock full of junk food) and I can have my own bedroom and kitchen.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

My youngest is 6yrs 5 months, and although he starts off in his bed, i frequently wake up and find him snuggled next to my dh. We have a king sized bed, so honestly, it doesnt bother us, but i am starting to wonder....when will he *not* come into bed with us? But he's still little and very much our baby. and i love his warm body close to us.

And when he's in bed with us, i get to sneak in many many kisses.


----------



## homeschoolmommyof1 (Mar 15, 2004)

Our son is 10 yrs and 6 months old and sleeps with us most of the time-he just loves it and I don't mind. DH sometimes tries to "evict" him but that only lasts for a few minutes...LOL


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

I also have an 11 yr old who cosleeps part of the time... it seems to go in waves with her, for a while she'll be with me, and then for a while she'll be in her bed, or on the living room futon. She sleeps around









Dar


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

i don't have a problem with it but we just need a bigger bed, kwim? i remember sleeping with my grandparents when i visited them until i was 11 or 12. my parents never had an open bed but i loved sleeping with the gps.


----------



## sweetfiend (May 22, 2004)

I win!! My kids moved out of our family bed (100% cosleeping, except when they had sleepovers) at 14 and 12.


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

maybe my mom...
i co-slept on and off til i was 17 and my mom got married.
when i wasnt sleeping with my mother i was usually sleeping with my sister. were still occasionally welcome in her bed at 20 and 22.
no matter how old my daughter gets she will always be welcome in our bed.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Not me, I sometimes sleep with a 2.5 year old and always with a just turned one year old. Although recently my almost 6 year old has taken to sleeping on our floor again from time to time.


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

i only have a 14 month old who sleeps with us, but I have a friend who was one of eleven children in a two bedroom apt in Brooklyn. She never slept alone until college.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Joe is 5.5 & we still cosleep. I love it. I sleptwalked (sleepwalked?!) when I was younger & I would end up in my parent's bed until I was probably, oh... 13 or 14.

I love this thread. I am in no hurry to get Joe in his own bed; good to hear from others who are doing things the same!


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

I slept w/ my parents until I was about 8-9yrs. or so. My now almost 4yr. old sleeps between my dh and I and then the baby is on the other side of me. I am more than ready! for him to move into his own bed, or on the floor, or something. I have loved co-sleeping with him until the past 6 weeks or so and sadly, I am beginning to really hate it right now.







We have a queen-sized bed, I barely get any sleep, and I wake up sore every morning. My baby had been mostly sleeping in the co-sleeper and so it wasn't a problem but now he sleeps in the bed all the time, and nurses all night. My 3yr. old is so big and takes up lots of room. But, he's not ready to go yet and I'm not about to force him. Dh really wants him out too.


----------



## zealsmom (Nov 22, 2001)

I still enjoy getting into bed with my parents when I am 'home'. I'm 31, do I win?


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

I remember my Mom and Dad discouraging me to sleep with them..so I snuck in and slept on the floor, waking early enough to sneak back to my own room!!

That said..our dd is just three but _is_ welcome to bedshare as long as she is comfortable to.


----------



## MaricopaMom (Sep 21, 2003)

My DD slept with me until she was 8, at which point I met DH and she was evicted. If DH is ever out of town, she still comes in to sleep with me.

If I hadn't met DH, I am sure she would still be sleeping with me.









DS is 18 months, and is no where near ready to sleep on his own 100% of the time.


----------



## trasag (Oct 1, 2004)

I am guilty of talking forever with my soon to be 6 year old. We have a lot to sort out living with in laws and such. She is not really welcome in our bed because of DH and the bed is just a twin. So I am out there with her til she goes to sleep. Everything I do is taboo it seems in this house.....

We speak of loving people and how much. She thinks she is loving others more than me....I told her that was okay. She and I just feel that the in laws are consuming her though. It is too much. How to change that, well we thought maybe they will get a clue their own way if we act our way...

So grown up. I feel bad when I get on her to finally go to sleep so I can.

Thanks for letting me join in here, hope it is okay.


----------



## oldfashionmama (Feb 6, 2003)

we have a 4 yr old, a 2 yr old and a 1 yr old in with us and our 10 yr old just gave up making a pallet on the floor. if we have anymore we'll just make room!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

My 13yo ds still sleeps with us sometimes.


----------

